# Am I There Yet? Scalping and Dethatching



## XLT_66 (Jul 17, 2018)

Hey there,

This past weekend I did a rotary scalp and bag, a reel scalp, a dethatch with an electric unit, and another scalp with the reel.

I removed a TON of material but I'm curious if I need to go further. This is the Celebration portion of the lawn that's over a septic drip style array that runs under the entire lawn.

This is after the first pass of reel scalping. I thought I was low but after dethatching, I was proved wrong.



This is what came up from two perpendicular passes with the Sun Joe dethatcher unit.





Finally, here is the lawn after dethatching and another pass from the rotary (bagging) and the reel mower.





My question is....is the goal to remove these runners that are remaining as well? I don't think, at the current state of the lawn, that a notch lower on the reel mower won't start tossing dirt around. I'd just like to understand what the goal really is here. For all I know, I've already gone too far...


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

I don't have anything constructive to add. Looks okay better from my standpoint. I wouldn't remove the runners. That's the base of the plant that supplies both the roots and the shoots. I hope your dog is okay.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

If the runners are dead, you want them gone. My idea of a scalp/dethatch is until I see dirt. I do not expect to see surface runners, especially not dead ones not attached to the rhizomes. Because you have dormancy, this is your chance to start clean every year. I do not have that.


----------



## XLT_66 (Jul 17, 2018)

Necrosis said:


> I don't have anything constructive to add. Looks okay better from my standpoint. I wouldn't remove the runners. That's the base of the plant that supplies both the roots and the shoots. I hope your dog is okay.


Oh, he's just enjoying the ample fluffiness of the post-dethatched lawn. He doesn't pass up a warm day outside.

My intuition tells me the same thing as far as these runners go...but I feel like I don't ever see this from other photos of scalped bermuda. I'm likely just other thinking this...


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Other than the dead dog, I think you're good. Those stolons appear to be healthy. Unless you are planning on maintaining a HOC at 0.25, I don't think you need to do anymore.


----------



## XLT_66 (Jul 17, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> If the runners are dead, you want them gone. My idea of a scalp/dethatch is until I see dirt. I do not expect to see surface runners, especially not dead ones not attached to the rhizomes. Because you have dormancy, this is your chance to start clean every year. I do not have that.


Well, I'd say some of them are dead...others are not. The lawn didn't go fully dormant this year so some of these surface runners are green. So, what you're saying is that if I had the ability to literally remove all this surface material...that would be goal?

This year, at least now, I'm not sure it's possible until more leveling takes place.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Yes. You want those gone. I am thinking about how that material accumulates and the type of mower you have. Cal Trimmer/Tru-Cut/McLane need lawns totally devoid of accumulation to produce the best finish. Any thatch or stems under those mowers and they start to float, causing more thatch to form because true height of cut is not being maintained. I see you have 419 and Celebration. Those are grasses that need to be no higher than 0.4". That is measured from dirt to tip of leaf blade.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> Yes. You want those gone. I am thinking about how that material accumulates and the type of mower you have. Cal Trimmer/Tru-Cut/McLane need lawns totally devoid of accumulation to produce the best finish. Any thatch or stems under those mowers and they start to float, causing more thatch to form because true height of cut is not being maintained. I see you have 419 and Celebration. Those are grasses that need to be no higher than 0.4". That is measured from dirt to tip of leaf blade.


+1 This is the theory I adhere to also. Optimally all you want is some stubble and nothing else. This is the best time to "reset" the lawn and give you more room for error(scalping) later in the season.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

I'd scalp more than stolons if I go any lower at this point. I didn't top dress after the sod was installed last year.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> If the runners are dead, you want them gone. My idea of a scalp/dethatch is until I see dirt. I do not expect to see surface runners, especially not dead ones not attached to the rhizomes. Because you have dormancy, this is your chance to start clean every year. I do not have that.


How much of a toll is going into the dirt going to put on the mower? Can you backlap that kind of wear out? I may look into getting a second head for the flex 21 that I can put on just for scalping and just let it get beat to hell.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Not that bad. I use mine to scalp then I backlap and face bedknives.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> If the runners are dead, you want them gone. My idea of a scalp/dethatch is until I see dirt. I do not expect to see surface runners, especially not dead ones not attached to the rhizomes. Because you have dormancy, this is your chance to start clean every year. I do not have that.


Should my Zeon get this same treatment? If so, when?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

@SCGrassMan Do it now before full green up.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

N LA Hacker said:


> Other than the dead dog, I think you're good.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

What dead dog? That looks like a dog enjoying the sun. A lot better than the dogs in Honolulu right now having to avoid a wind driven drizzle followed by cold wind.


----------

